# I am very happy, Dallas Tx



## chrisa123 (Aug 12, 2007)

I just want to announce to all of you who dont know LCB in Dallas Tx is now offering an AAS in Culinary arts. They were just offering a diploma until here recently and I was let down cause I was really looking to get my associates. I got a call from the rep last week and I am scheduled to begin class on May 19th. I could not be more happy. Just thought I would share that with all of you, god bless and happy cooking.:bounce:


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I was under the impression that all LCB schools offered an AA. This totally comes as news to me, have fun at school.


----------



## chrisa123 (Aug 12, 2007)

no actually when le cordon bleu first opened in dallas which was about a year ago, they only offered a certificate of cooking. They said that they had to be open a certain amount of time before they could offer the AAS.


----------

